# Baby fish or shrimp ?



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Interestingly enough I just found some babies in my tank. Funny thing is that there are no female fish that I know of or pairs of any
kind. There are RCS in the tank but I've seen their babies before and these do not look like that although they are the same size.
The posture is all wrong, they swim like fish. The only explanation I can come up with is that like last Wed. or Thur. I brought two
Gold Barbs back to the lps where they came from. I read up on them and realized they would out grow the tank so...
But here's the thing. Neither looked large/old enough to breed. The larger was about 2" and the smaller about 1.375". 
Anyone who keeps Gold barbs out there could you let me know if this is old/large enough to breed ?
Other than those two fish which have been gone a week, I only have one fancy tail guppy and one Khuli Loach in there.
If any survive the one male guppy and the RCS I will up-date this.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Any new plants?


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

gold barbs are some of the easiest fish to breed. i wouldnt be surprised at all if they bred during their short stay in your tank, even if they were a bit small.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Auban I thank you for that. Don't know if any will survive the one male guppy and/or RCS but they have plenty of cover should they choose to use it. Obviously
they were not yesterday as I saw them...well three at least. Are these live bearers cause they sure are small for a week old if they are. Maybe 5/16th inch.
By plenty of cover, this is the tank that for now due to the direct sunlight it gets in summer, quite over run/w hair algae. Even let myself be talked into
buying one Chinese Algae eater about 1.5". Bet he don't touch the hair and goes for the stuff I want which is the thin coating on the rocks.
Now for dalfed...how did you know ? Pellia Live Aquarium Plant Christmas Java Aquatic Moss | eBay
Hope this don't get out of hand like the Java moss did. Had to be rid of that. Didn't like the chaotic spread in every direction. Still a few small remnants though.
Looks best when allowed to grow naturally. Thick and bushy that way. Do high teck on it and it gets stringy. I do use either Flourish Excel or API CO2 Booster
but the light is on 6 hrs timed. Been killing the Algae on the bottom that way but the stuff at the top is still growing. That's why I cut the light off
yesterday till Mon. coming. The tank/w the Pellia has very little of the hair algae/on about 6-7 hrs light but one day has Quantum Flora T6(replaces T8)
the next day is Coral Life Color Max 6-7 hr and the next day is both and so on. Don't want to cut this tank entirely cause of all new plants/moss.
Pellia Live Aquarium Plant Christmas Java Aquatic Moss | eBay
Star Moss Live Tropical Plant Aquarium Fish Tank BB | eBay
Tricho Fish Tank Low Light Live Aquarium Plant | eBay
Elatine Hydropiper Live Aquarium Aquatic Plant | eBay
Plus: Dwarf Subulata
Fissidens...two...one locally found, one imported
narrow leaf Java fern
one unidentified local
Rotala
one unidentified import


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Eggs could have been imported with plants I think is why dalfed asked about plants.If that is the case who knows what the fry are?


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Female fancy guppies can and readily will save a mate's sperm to use up to 3 times and can keep it on stand by for when there ready for like 6-8 months so that could be the answer there.
Or maybe some fertilized eggs came on a plant you brought in.
Your probably rite on also about the shrimp because they would be shrimp not fry nabys look just like mom n dad but littler .
Congrats on the new fry I hope they all do well , and best of luck with your mystery .


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Never been a female guppy in there, nor any new plants in weeks,but just a thought...
Got the 1.5" Chinese Algae eater the day before the babies showed up. I doubt any
water from Petsmart would have babies in it (or eggs) that went unnoticed...but.
I do believe that time will tell...pending survival that is. Have no nursery
facilities though taking out the guppy would eliminate the only proficient predator.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

With cover and fed daily the guppie should not pose a very large threat . Iv read and been told they are cannibalistic to the young but mine never have . 
But if you want a sure bet go with your gut on it and move it , it will be cool seeing them grow to discover the mystery.


----------

